# *!$AiRkIt PaRtS $ FoR SaLe$!*



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Got a shipment in this morning, of a sh*t load of airkit accessories!!!
Selling it all, Hit me up! will sell all as a package deal or individual pieces/parts.
first come, first serve, no holding or reserves!!!!!!!!!!

1- Big boy air cylinder
1- Air tubing cutter
1- roll ptfe thread sealing tape
3- Rolls of air tubing
6- on/off air valves
?- too many to count- air fittings 1/4" & 3/8"










































































thanks for looking!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn that was fast cylinder sold!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pmsent


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

still have some sh*t left


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: pm sent


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

any trades i got a 20" china frame


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

russian shipping?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16862725
> *any trades i got a 20" china frame
> *


no trades, sorry


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Mar 11 2010, 05:09 PM~16862768
> *russian shipping?
> *


not sure how much shipping will be but sure if your willing to pay it, i'll ship it bud


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

t
t
t
for the homeboy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

sold 1 switch, 4 connectors and 9ft of tubing
still alot of everything left


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

still have:
2- rolls of air tubing
5- on/off valve switches
shit load of fittings sizes 1/8", 3/8" & 1/4"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

sold 6 more fittings and 9ft tubing
still have more available


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

3 orders shipped today :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2 more orders shipped 2day reynaldo, bodypiercer- good buyers, payed today, shipped today :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*brand new* cylinder for sale, with quick connect valve attached
ready to hop!!!!! same cylinder as bone collectors low pro cylinder
$30.00 plus shipping



































still have more hose to go with it also if needed


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

chould that be used with fluid??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16872945
> *chould that be used with fluid??
> *


n/a -air cylinder only


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2010, 04:58 PM~16872945
> *chould that be used with fluid??
> *


no theses arent hydraulic these are air cylinders


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hummm


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 12 2010, 05:49 PM~16872878
> **brand new* cylinder for sale, with quick connect valve attached
> ready to hop!!!!! same cylinder as bone collectors low pro cylinder
> $30.00 plus shipping
> ...


pg 2 all pictures on page 1


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16849621
> *Got a shipment in this morning, of a sh*t load of airkit accessories!!!
> Selling it all, Hit me up! will sell all as a package deal or individual pieces/parts.
> first come, first serve, no holding or reserves!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


real size pictures page 1


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ttt another order sold, will ship tomorrow


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cylinder sale pending


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

last bag of fittings -sale pending









cylinder, fitting and every thing else,still up for grabs until all sales are final


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

how much for the whole kit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 13 2010, 07:33 PM~16882122
> *how much for the whole kit
> *


pm sent









here's a pic of the kits


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

pleasure doin business with ya


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 10 2010, 10:25 AM~16849621
> *Got a shipment in this morning, of a sh*t load of airkit accessories!!!
> Selling it all, Hit me up! will sell all as a package deal or individual pieces/parts.
> first come, first serve, no holding or reserves!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


WAT ARE THOSE SWITCHES FOR..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> last bag of fittings -*SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 08:35 PM~16882497
> *WAT ARE THOSE SWITCHES FOR..
> *


on/off valves- open and closes air supply
same concept as a light switch but with air


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 13 2010, 08:32 PM~16882475
> *pleasure doin business with ya
> *


back atcha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

All I HAVE LEFT

1- tube cutter
1- roll of teflon tape
2- rolls of air tubing
5- on/off valve switches
and the cylinders sale is still pending
all first come/first serve, first with cash takes them


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats not a bad deal for a show bike cylinder we kept blowing hoses and fittings riding on them, were switching to chair air rides this summer


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the same cylinder on two of my rides for over a yr and ride them never had a problem with them are you using a thin gauge tube if so switch it to a thicker guage tube bro


----------



## lowrider413 (Aug 13, 2009)

how much for the whole kit?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 09:04 PM~16883639
> *I have the same cylinder on two of my rides for over a yr and ride them never had a problem with them are you using a thin gauge tube if so switch it to a thicker guage tube bro
> 
> 
> ...


yup the 4mm thick wall still blowing fittings one cat here has airrides and hes using the bag with 35 psi and its holding him up and he weighs more than i do


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

never had a prob. with my kits, bags are nice to but they dont look good at shows


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrider413_@Mar 14 2010, 11:48 AM~16886251
> *how much for the whole kit?
> *


pm me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 10:22 PM~16883317
> *All I HAVE LEFT
> 
> 1- tube cutter
> ...


PG3
this is all that I have left gentlemen


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2010, 01:46 PM~16887644
> *never had a prob. with my kits, bags are nice to but they dont look good at shows
> *


i know 2 people with your kits their nice but only shorties can ride them but theyre also riding on all metal fittings and using nitro and one is getting locks installed. dont know if that could be the root cause of the problem. im building a bike this summer and i need it to do one century without issues.

i would agree there but i dont build trailer bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 14 2010, 05:53 PM~16888323
> *i know 2 people with your kits their nice but only shorties can ride them but theyre also riding on all metal fittings and using nitro and one is getting locks installed. dont know if that could be the root cause of the problem. im building a bike this summer and i need it to do one century without issues.
> 
> i would agree there but i dont build trailer bikes
> *


yea i don't know bro, like I said. I have two installed for over a yr and ride them both: I weigh 176lbs and i ride and hop the sh*t out of them, I could only speak for my self but I never had an issue. I don't build trailer bikes either bud, I only use a trailer to get them to shows  the bags do indeed hold up for moore weight and durability, I agree.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

now back to the topic :still have shit for sale


















and two rolls of tubing left also


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2010, 04:03 PM~16888378
> *yea i don't know bro, like I said. I have two installed for over a yr and ride them both: I weigh 176lbs and i ride and hop the sh*t out of them, I could only speak for my self but I never had an issue. I don't build trailer bikes either bud, I only use a trailer to get them to shows  the bags do indeed hold up for moore weight and durability, I agree.
> *


aint that a bitch i weigh 170


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just shipped your order out :STiLL RAPPiN32 it's on its way ma.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Prieto, order just shipped its on its way buddy


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 15 2010, 07:00 AM~16893936
> *just shipped your order out :STiLL RAPPiN32 it's on its way ma.
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*CYLINDER SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 10:22 PM~16883317
> *All I HAVE LEFT
> 
> 1- tube cutter
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

still have a few pieces left homies


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*

*HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
AFTER PAYMENT FOR KIT IS MADE, TURN AROUND TIME IS 3-6 WEEK DELIVERY*

What that means in a whole- is once you place your order and make complete payment for it, I will order all the parts/pieces for the kit, from my supplier. Then I will assemble it, seal it air tight and test it for leaks and proper functioning. Then it's on the way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit is sold with or without the extended down crown!! 
That's for those of you, that already have the crown, you save 25 bucks.
I accept PayPal and money orders ONLY!!no checks and absolutely no c.o.d.


*

PRICES: 
COMPLETE KIT W/ CROWN- $275.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $285.00 TOTAL
COMPLETE KIT W/O CROWN- $250.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $260.00 TOTAL*


COMPLETE KIT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

got my stuff today thanksssszz bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 18 2010, 02:01 AM~16924432
> *got my stuff today thanksssszz bro
> *


  call/text/pm me if you need anything else me


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 18 2010, 08:34 AM~16926050
> * call/text/pm me if you need anything else me
> *


 :biggrin: 
ALL I NEED IS THAT SWITCH JUST LET ME KNOE WHEN YOU GET 1 & ILL TAKE IT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I GOTCHA HIT ME UP EARLY NEXT WEEK


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16933409
> *I GOTCHA HIT ME UP EARLY NEXT WEEK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 10:22 PM~16883317
> *STILL HAVE LEFT
> 
> 1- tube cutter
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

whats up with those toggle switches


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Show-bound awesome buyer againx2 payed immediately after order. you order will ship in a few hours bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 21 2010, 02:25 PM~16953735
> *whats up with those toggle switches
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 03:30 AM~16970847
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

alright guys I'm looking for a 20" fork's steering tube only w/ long bolt and nut
from the top of the tube where thread begins to where the bearing sits, it should measure around 5.5 inches. heres a picture but this is a 7.5 for a 26" fork, i need a 5.5 for a 20" fork








if anyone has one of these hit me up and will pay cash or trade some of this airkit sh*t for it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

also need bottom bracket set and top headset need new not used w/ missing bearings and shit








also fork nut n bolts need to be new, I dont want no stipped shit









if ya got this to same deal cash or trade for airkit shit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 10:22 PM~16883317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have this left, to trade for what I'm looking for if interested


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks to show-bound i;m no longer looking for those parts anymore
but i still have some of this airkit sh*t for sale for cheap


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

another shipment of airkit parts coming: expected the end of this week


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 30 2010, 04:11 PM~17046270
> *another shipment of airkit parts coming: expected the end of this week
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 30 2010, 05:14 PM~17046302
> *:thumbsup:
> *


possible some switches in there also, I know a few of you been asking me about them, reynaldo, stillrappin, etc... I didn;t forget about ya I'm trying


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 30 2010, 04:30 PM~17046438
> *possible some switches in there also, I know a few of you been asking me about them, reynaldo, stillrappin, etc... I didn;t forget about ya I'm trying
> *


sounds good


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 30 2010, 03:30 PM~17046438
> *possible some switches in there also, I know a few of you been asking me about them, reynaldo, stillrappin, etc... I didn;t forget about ya I'm trying
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 30 2010, 03:30 PM~17046438
> *possible some switches in there also, I know a few of you been asking me about them, reynaldo, stillrappin, etc... I didn;t forget about ya I'm trying
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 2 2010, 04:15 PM~17078510
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

still waiting


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2010, 02:27 AM~17082753
> *still waiting
> *



yeah, me too


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2010, 12:27 AM~17082753
> *still waiting
> *


no big deal


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 10:22 PM~16883317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL HAVE SOME OF THIS SHIT LEFT IF ANYONE'S INTERESTED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got an order in today people but it was not airkit parts: It was something totally different check my "East coast lowriders post it up" thread on page 43 for more info. also keep an eye out for its own topic shortly.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I cut and pasted this from the new topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alright homies, I got some new stuff for sale. 
PedaL ScraperZ Fiber Optic Neon Upgrades:
-Each light string has its own battery pack and operation switch.
-Each takes 1 AA battery and has three operation modes: constant on, strobe and off.
-They are available in blue, green and pink only.
-Each string light is approximately 44 inches.
-Easy to bend, fold, shape, mold or hide anywhere.
-Ultra thin double sided sticky tape is included with each light string.
-Peel the tape and stick virtually anywhere for a great glow.
-Perfect addition for your bike, trike or pedal car.
If interested email me at [email protected] or pm me.
If I'm not online email me, because my pm in-box gets full quick.

Pictured below is my daughters r.c. car and "KaotiK" in blue neons
tomorrow I will try to post more pictures using the pink neons on the "Sweethearts" bike and the green neons on "Child's Play"

enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks tight............are u going to get other colors any time soon..........i need the fitting that comes out of the clyinder........the L shape one.....let me know if you have one.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 3 2010, 08:25 PM~17087488
> *looks tight............are u going to get other colors any time soon..........i need the fitting that comes out of the clyinder........the L shape one.....let me know if you have one.....
> *


those are the only colors now bro, not sure if the supplier has more I will check, the light have there own topic now.
as for the thing your looking for???? l shaped fitting, not sure exactly what you mean by that?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

it screws into the cylinder........ one side has thread and the other side is where the hosing hooks up...........its a really small piece...L shape


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhh i gotcha the quick connector valves, damn bro i had a shitload of them a few weeks ago. I'm out of them now bro but, i sold like 20 of them to screen name still rappin. hit her up you might be able to get one from her if she's willing to spare. you talking about one of these right? if she cant hook you up check back in like a week bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

alright those lights have there own topic now and a shit load of pictures if anyones interested check it out. 
As for the airkit parts I'm still waiting on another delivery, hopefully soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bringing this topic back to life also because i got like 8 pm's just now about airkits:
here you go guys: read the topic one of the first few pages have the complete kits in there and a video of them in action


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

hows the switches comin along


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 07:41 PM~16882163
> *pm sent
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 18 2010, 08:17 PM~17230367
> *hows the switches comin along
> *


no good but that homie madgicalkustoms had them for a while, not sure if he still does


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*

*HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
AFTER PAYMENT FOR KIT IS MADE, TURN AROUND TIME IS 3-6 WEEK DELIVERY*

What that means in a whole- is once you place your order and make complete payment for it, I will order all the parts/pieces for the kit, from my supplier. Then I will assemble it, seal it air tight and test it for leaks and proper functioning. Then it's on the way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit is sold with or without the extended down crown!! 
That's for those of you, that already have the crown, you save 25 bucks.
I accept PayPal and money orders ONLY!!no checks and absolutely no c.o.d.


*

PRICES: 
COMPLETE KIT W/ CROWN- $275.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $285.00 TOTAL
COMPLETE KIT W/O CROWN- $250.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $260.00 TOTAL*
COMPLETE KIT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 07:19 PM~17230386
> *no good but that homie madgicalkustoms had them for a while, not sure if he still does
> *


yeah but he wanted 35 shipped. i was hoping that you could get them cheaper


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 18 2010, 08:20 PM~17230400
> *yeah but he wanted 35 shipped. i was hoping that you could get them cheaper
> *


yea when i do get them in i do get them a little cheaper, but not much. To be honest though bro, i dont think those styles are comming anytime soon but i still have the otherones ready to go


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 07:22 PM~17230422
> *yea when i do get them in i do get them a little cheaper, but not much. To be honest though bro, i dont think those styles are comming anytime soon but i still have the otherones ready to go
> *


are they the ones you showed me before


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*

*HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
AFTER PAYMENT FOR KIT IS MADE, TURN AROUND TIME IS 3-6 WEEK DELIVERY*

What that means in a whole- is once you place your order and make complete payment for it, I will order all the parts/pieces for the kit, from my supplier. Then I will assemble it, seal it air tight and test it for leaks and proper functioning. Then it's on the way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit is sold with or without the extended down crown!! 
That's for those of you, that already have the crown, you save 25 bucks.
I accept PayPal and money orders ONLY!!no checks and absolutely no c.o.d.


*

PRICES: 
COMPLETE KIT W/ CROWN- $275.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $285.00 TOTAL
COMPLETE KIT W/O CROWN- $250.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $260.00 TOTAL*
COMPLETE KIT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 07:27 PM~17230460
> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> ...


these ??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

replied bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for mr.shades


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*

*HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
AFTER PAYMENT FOR KIT IS MADE, TURN AROUND TIME IS 3-6 WEEK DELIVERY*

What that means in a whole- is once you place your order and make complete payment for it, I will order all the parts/pieces for the kit, from my supplier. Then I will assemble it, seal it air tight and test it for leaks and proper functioning. Then it's on the way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit is sold with or without the extended down crown!! 
That's for those of you, that already have the crown, you save 25 bucks.
I accept PayPal and money orders ONLY!!no checks and absolutely no c.o.d.


*

PRICES: 
COMPLETE KIT W/ CROWN- $275.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $285.00 TOTAL
COMPLETE KIT W/O CROWN- $250.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $260.00 TOTAL*
COMPLETE KIT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 06:53 PM~17252308
> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> ...



dat shits badd homie...is it rideable wen is sittin low?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 23 2010, 04:00 PM~17282160
> *dat shits badd homie...is it rideable wen is sittin low?
> *


yes it is rideable when its slammed


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2010, 01:46 PM~16887644
> *never had a prob. with my kits, bags are nice to but they dont look good at shows
> *


???? :dunno: ????why?
i sin bikes at show with it


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 23 2010, 02:06 PM~17282209
> *yes it is rideable when its slammed
> *



ohh...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 23 2010, 04:09 PM~17282224
> *???? :dunno: ????why?
> i sin bikes at show with it
> *


they not as nice looking, you can chrome, engrave, gold plate or paint a cylinder
(dress it up and look real nice)
you cant do much with a rubber bag, you feel me now


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 23 2010, 02:12 PM~17282257
> *they not as nice looking, you can chrome, engrave, gold plate or paint a cylinder
> (dress it up and look real nice)
> you cant do much with a rubber bag, you feel me now
> *


ohh...yeah i get yew...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

FUNKJAMZ _heres what you asked for in your PM hope it helps


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 08:53 PM~17252308
> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 08:53 PM~17252308
> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thats with the pressure real low thats why its not hopping quicker and off the ground, you can adjust it to feed more air into the cylinder like the first video and it will hop quicker and higher


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*

*HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
AFTER PAYMENT FOR KIT IS MADE, TURN AROUND TIME IS 3-6 WEEK DELIVERY*

What that means in a whole- is once you place your order and make complete payment for it, I will order all the parts/pieces for the kit, from my supplier. Then I will assemble it, seal it air tight and test it for leaks and proper functioning. Then it's on the way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit is sold with or without the extended down crown!! 
That's for those of you, that already have the crown, you save 25 bucks.
I accept PayPal and money orders ONLY!!no checks and absolutely no c.o.d.


*

PRICES: 
COMPLETE KIT W/ CROWN- $275.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $285.00 TOTAL
COMPLETE KIT W/O CROWN- $250.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $260.00 TOTAL*
COMPLETE KIT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

BUMP FOR BIGHOMIE13


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> *(Bighomie13 @ May 13 2010, 07:37 PM) *
> its hard to put on or u do the whole thing n how much can u let me know 323 866-9487 Alan thank u*


EASY AS CAKE BROTHER EVERYTHING COMES INSTALLED AND TESTED FOR PROPER FUNCTIONING, ALL YOU GOTTA DO WHEN YOU GET IT IS UNSCREW THE SPRING BOLT REMOVE THE SPRING AND REPLACE IT WITH THE CYCLINDER. FILL THE TANK WITH AIR AND YOUR READY TO BOUNCE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i know you have posted vids before, but did you ever post a vid of these kits installed? i wanna see one :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 06:27 PM~17230460
> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2010, 12:37 AM~17485349
> *i know you have posted vids before, but did you ever post a vid of these kits installed?  i wanna see one :biggrin:
> *


yea bro west 13 gotcha with one right above this and i gotcha with another -check back in a few


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I been meaning to make more everytime i got them out the trailer at shows and when i'm just funking with them hittin the switches but i always forget to get the cam and record it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dont know how the hell i missed that. stupid i guess :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

it happens i gotcha bro


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

hey what up homie sorry to bother u i send u a quick answer in your other fopic the one? for neon lights i dont know if u saw if but heres my question can u get me two airkits sets one for a beach cruiser n the other one for a rugular 20inch can u pls let me know so i can put some feria on the side jaja pls n how much will b if u want give me a number where i cant call so we can do business thank u for your time


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

sorry i didnt saw that u answer me so its 285 already shiped its the same kit for beach cruiser do i have to change the original forks to put the kit? one more can i be crussing n hit the switches let me know where can i put the order thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bighomie13_@May 14 2010, 03:40 AM~17486511
> * sorry i didnt saw that u answer me its cool
> so its 285 already shiped 285 shipped yes
> its the same kit for beach cruiser  this is one universal kit
> ...


hope this helps


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Juggalovin (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 08:41 PM~16882163
> *pm sent
> 
> 
> ...


How much homie?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin+Jun 20 2010, 03:59 PM~17839402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

do u still got some hoses left i need some n some fittings to fit ma paintball tank


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

do u still got a air cylinder?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i sell the complete kits guys with or without the crown


i don't have just the parts unless i get extras on the shipments, thats when i have just parts and pieces. 

If you want a kit, I got ya


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

***BUMP*** for any newbies that are looking for airkits



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 08:27 PM~17230460
> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

:biggrin: THAT IS NICE HOW MUCH FOR THE THE WHOLE KIT INTO CA.

THANKS HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Here you go homie, read through the topic here and it should answer any questions/concerns that you may have. When you ready let me know!!!!!!

also if you have any doubts read my feedback page at the bottom of my posts in my signature. 100% POSITIVE feedback, Aint no bullshit here




> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J+Aug 30 2010, 06:39 PM~18443928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 26 2010, 05:04 PM~17308249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

how much for just the fitting to connect to the paintball tank


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for martinez100


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for my lil homie 26jd, any questions hit me up buddy, I gotcha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for the homies from Hustlerz dreamz


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 12 2010, 03:59 PM~16872965
> *n/a -air cylinder only
> *


u dont have kits?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 19 2011, 02:11 AM~19636662
> *u dont have kits?
> *


 :uh: huh?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 19 2011, 12:20 AM~19636703
> *:uh: huh?
> *


like cheap used air kits?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 19 2011, 02:22 AM~19636714
> *like cheap used air kits?
> *


used kits nah. I make them brand new test em and sell em bro.

I got fairly priced brand new kits :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 19 2011, 12:24 AM~19636728
> *used kits nah. I make them brand new test em and sell em bro.
> 
> I got fairly priced brand new kits :biggrin:
> *


k wat avg price for simple kits shiped to CA? because my friend looking for one


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 07:41 PM~16882163
> *pm sent
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 19 2011, 02:26 AM~19636732
> *k wat avg price for simple kits shiped to CA? because my friend looking for one
> *


scroll up about 6 or 7 posts from this one bro

all info, prices, pictures and even some video is there you cant miss it.

When you ready hit me up, I'm here


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Jan 19 2011, 02:26 AM~19636735
> *cant wait.... :biggrin:
> *


When ever you guys are ready, I gotcha


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 07:46 AM~16914717
> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 19 2011, 02:30 AM~19636745
> *When ever you guys are ready, I gotcha
> *


yes sir... ill let u kno asap! :yes:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT for _SOCIOS_530_ :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I NEED TO GET ONE.!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Jan 22 2011, 06:39 AM~19665712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got called for duty with the military for a few weeks so I will be unable to hook you guys up with the kits at the moment.

When I get home I will let everyone know and if you guys still need a kit then, I will take care of you 


Sorry for the inconvenience, but duty calls


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 22 2011, 12:47 PM~19667420
> *I got called for duty with the military for a few weeks so I will be unable to hook you guys up with the kits at the moment.
> 
> When I get home I will let everyone know and if you guys still need a kit then, I will take care of you
> ...


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19669147
> *:0
> *


yea nah bro, it aint no thang serious.
It's a special mission that's state side, so i aint gonna be in harms way or anything, I leave monday. :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 22 2011, 09:23 PM~19670150
> *yea nah bro, it aint no thang serious.
> It's a special mission that's state side, so i aint gonna be in harms way or anything, I leave monday.  :biggrin:
> *


have fun and be careful bro.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 22 2011, 08:23 PM~19670150
> *yea nah bro, it aint no thang serious.
> It's a special mission that's state side, so i aint gonna be in harms way or anything, I leave monday.  :biggrin:
> *


BE SAFE G!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 22 2011, 02:47 PM~19667420
> *I got called for duty with the military for a few weeks so I will be unable to hook you guys up with the kits at the moment.
> 
> When I get home I will let everyone know and if you guys still need a kit then, I will take care of you
> ...


 :wow: be easy big homie


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

do u got the thingy that connects to the paintball tank n a switch thats the only thing i need if u do pm me


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

how much for a whole kit shipped out to zip code 97086


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sandiego619lowride_@May 13 2011, 03:16 PM~20546572
> *how much for a whole kit shipped out to zip code 97086
> *


check the page before this one about 3 posts down from the top


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*
> 
> *HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
> SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
> ...







*I have a 'PedaL ScraperZ airdrolix' complete kit up for grabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


The short black tubing is for my testing and quality checks ONLY. I use those 12 inch black tubes to test my kits before I ship them.

View attachment 408398
View attachment 408399
View attachment 408400



kit comes with everything pictured below: 
includes-
regulator, cylinder, switch, tank adapter, all bolts and tube connections, 2 clear tubes of aprox. 18 inches and extra roll of clear tubing to be cut at desired length if needed. 
*All you need* is an extended crown and a filled paintball air tank of 9 ounces or bigger. 
Put it together and your going up and down in no time.


View attachment 408408
View attachment 408401
View attachment 408402
View attachment 408403
View attachment 408405


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention:
This kit has just been tested and is good to go!!!!!!!!
ALSO, speed shipping cross country is available if your willing to pay the extra few bucks, to make sure you have it before christmas!!!!!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

how much for a cylinder shipped to porterville ca 93257


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

DETACHED said:


> how much for a cylinder shipped to porterville ca 93257


I sell complete kits ready to install and go not individual parts, sorry bud.

only time I sell individual parts is if I get an overstock on my orders.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

The kit I have ready to go is no longer available


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> The kit I have ready to go is no longer available


:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

*THX HOMIE!*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>


no doubt playa, damn that got there quick i wasnt expecting you to get it till tomorrow


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> no doubt playa, damn that got there quick i wasnt expecting you to get it till tomorrow


i kno... i thought next week or something!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> i kno... i thought next week or something!!


:thumbsup:remember any questions hit me up bro or refer back to the email if you need for the details


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> :thumbsup:remember any questions hit me up bro or refer back to the email if you need for the details


ok kool... if anything ill let u kno b4 i fuck shit up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

vetty goot haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Quick reference guide for cylinder install

bolt on both sides of the crown ring to hold the cylinder in place. use a locking nut on the end if you can, so it locks in place.







depending on the size hole in your extended down crown- you might need to drill the hole 4 the crown bigger to fit the fitting or use a washer if it's bigger than the fitting so it doesn't bounce around when hopping.








hope this helps


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

those pics were taken for the lastlaff feature that bike was in


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Quick reference guide for cylinder install
> 
> bolt on both sides of the crown ring to hold the cylinder in place. use a locking nut on the end if you can, so it locks in place.
> View attachment 414270
> ...


thx.... it did help...:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Quick reference guide for cylinder install
> 
> bolt on both sides of the crown ring to hold the cylinder in place. use a locking nut on the end if you can, so it locks in place.
> View attachment 414270
> ...


Never noticed your crown before, looks cool bro.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Never noticed your crown before, looks cool bro.


x2!!!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

where can i get a hydraulic set up.. cylinders..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Never noticed your crown before, looks cool bro.





Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> x2!!!!!



thanks its one of a kind




down79 said:


> where can i get a hydraulic set up.. cylinders..


I only do the complete *airkits* bro, i don't do individual pieces and parts. No hydro's just air
Page 8 will have all the info if your interested


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

BUMP TTT for:

kiloz, childhood dreams salinas, usmcjoey22 & 405pridebikes


All info you guys need is on page 8 but, feel free to look through the complete topic for more

Sorry, I havent goten back to some of you guys p.m.'s I been crazy busy lately.

Alright hope this answers all your questions.


-----hit me up when ready, please be patient if it takes a few days for me to reply back.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

How much for just the switch?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

look up 3 posts


----------



## moose (Sep 12, 2007)

$ Kit shipped to 48166 MI. Thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

how much was it 4 the whole kit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

moose said:


> $ Kit shipped to 48166 MI. Thanks





405PRIDEBIKES said:


> how much was it 4 the whole kit


wats up fellas, thank for the inquiry, but i'm sorry to say at this time I don't have the time to build and sell any of these at the moment, I'm hemmed up with the military for a while. If still looking in a few weeks hit me up, hopefully I'll be able to help you guys out. sorry


----------



## OSOxLOSxANGELES (Jul 7, 2014)

are you selling whole complete air kit for the bikes still?


----------



## OSOxLOSxANGELES (Jul 7, 2014)

are you selling whole complete air kit for the bikes still?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

OSOxLOSxANGELES said:


> are you selling whole complete air kit for the bikes still?


He doesn't sell em anymore but I do pm me for more info..


----------

